# Psychiatrist in Cairo



## Anon11

I am looking for a very good Psychiatrist in Cairo for what I think might be chronic depression. He/she would need to speak some English.

Any recommendations?

I've heard of the Maadi Psychology Center but do not know if they are any good plus the fees are quite high and I am not sure if they are worth it.

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

I will pm you a number later... 

Maiden


----------



## Anon11

MaidenScotland said:


> I will pm you a number later...
> 
> Maiden


Thank you

Another point is that my insurance would not cover the sessions...


----------



## meb01999

there is behman in helwan. it's a full-on psychiatric hospital, but they do have western trained psychiatrists and psychologists on staff for out-patient sessions.


----------



## ahlamasreya

MaidenScotland said:


> I will pm you a number later...
> 
> Maiden


could you send me that number too please ?


----------



## superisi

*Good Psychiatrist in Cairo*

Selamun Aleykum,

I am looking for a good psychiatrist in anxiety disorder (panic attacks etc). Do you know any good psychiatrists near Giza or Haram?

Thank you for your help


----------



## juliepuget

*psychiatrist cairo*



MaidenScotland said:


> I will pm you a number later...
> 
> Maiden


Hi, would you pm a psychiatrist number please? I"d need also his location, to check if it's not too far.
Thank you,
Julie


----------



## juliepuget

Thank you for your quick answer


----------



## Paulin

Hello there,

I am looking for a Psychiatrist too. Could someone send me that number please? Also a quick background and any comments you may have about her/his services would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## EgyptianTourist

May I suggest Dr. Okasha's Psychiatrist hospital, it's pretty easy to spot in New Cairo? From what I've been told Dr. Okasha is one of the best in Egypt, I haven't personally visited though. 

Here's the hospital/resort's website: Psychiatric Health Resort | Prof. Dr. Ahmed Okasha
And here's the wikipedia webpage about him: Ahmed Okasha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

From what I understand he's very busy and some of my friends had to book months in advance, so if you plan on visiting you should book soon.


----------



## Paulin

He is quite busy indeed.

Does anyone know a good psychologist instead?

I would really appreciate your help.

Thanks and happy new year


----------



## LueurDeLune

I would like to know of a good psychologist too
Somewhere close to nasr city but I wouldn't mind anywhere as long as the doctor is reliable


Thank you in advance ....whoever who responds


----------



## suestorm

MaidenScotland said:


> I will pm you a number later...
> 
> Maiden


Hi, could you please pm me the number as well? I registered to ask for it, it's a bit of an emergency. Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

suestorm said:


> Hi, could you please pm me the number as well? I registered to ask for it, it's a bit of an emergency. Thanks


Sorry but the person I know is out of the country


----------



## aziza66

A very good one that I used her services years ago is Dr. Mona ElRakhawy. 
Her clinic is in Manial and I think she has another one in Mokatam. 
To book an appointment call:


----------



## 62629

MaidenScotland said:


> I will pm you a number later...
> 
> Maiden


Can you pls send me the number as well


----------



## 62629

Anon11 said:


> I am looking for a very good Psychiatrist in Cairo for what I think might be chronic depression. He/she would need to speak some English.
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> I've heard of the Maadi Psychology Center but do not know if they are any good plus the fees are quite high and I am not sure if they are worth it.
> 
> Thanks


Please tell me if you have found a suitable doctor, its an emergency.

Thank you


----------

